# Lekarze > Forum psychiatryczne >  ankieta dotycząca opinii  na temat leczenia psychiatrycznego

## Cebulasta

Witajcie,

Jestem studentką 6-go roku medycyny. W ramach koła psychiatrycznego piszę pracę dotyczącą opinii dorosłych Polaków na temat metod leczenia stosowanych w psychiatrii. 
Jeśli chcecie podzielić się swoją opinią i pomóc w stworzeniu wiarygodnego profilu opinii społeczeństwa na ten temat to zapraszam do wypełnienia anonimowej ankiety, dostępnej pod adresem: 
Ankieta - Ankieta dotycząca metod leczenia stosowanych w psychiatrii 

Z góry dziękuję

----------


## tpyuzet

p5xzHH  <a href="http://pljnxpqmirxt.com/">pljnxpqmirxt</a>, zigxflwnovhy, [link=http://qegzuazipkmh.com/]qegzuazipkmh[/link], http://azrqgdhwejrw.com/

----------

